

It’s not a phone, it’s a radio - lalwanivikas
http://bademian.wordpress.com/2014/03/15/its-not-a-phone-its-a-radio/

======
ColinWright
It's not about being a radio, it's about analyzing big data, and just how
invasive and creepy that can be while still pretending to be in your best
interests.

